# So, how do we clean the upholstery?



## flossy92 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello everyone, well we've finally done it! Yep, we've bought a C544 and are really looking forward to lots of good times and trips. However, given that it's 5 years old we decided to remove the seat covers and given that the handbook says they cant be washed took them to our local dry cleaner who said, aye, you've guessed it, they can't be dry cleaned either. Soooh, can we draw on anyone else's experience and ask how best to clean the upholstery? regards to all :?


----------



## 97485 (Jan 29, 2006)

Call your local carpet & upholstery cleaner make sure he is a member of the NCCA.
Richard


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

I use a Vax machine with a weak solution of biological washing liquid. This is a non foaming detergent but has an enzyme and therefore effective. 

I would suggest try a little bit etc. You don't need more than a cap full. Also spray on an leave for a while as its need a longer contact time than being sucked straight out.

If you dont have a Vax you can hire carpet machine from a Dry Cleaners or Do it all - but my advice is not to but their detergent and use as above.


----------

